# Broken iPad - where to start?



## isokrates (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello chaps (gender-inclusive term),

Hope everyone is well. My friend's iPad isn't, though; it won't turn on. I've tried resetting, charging, restoring, and every other possible non-'hard' option: it won't register in iTunes, or even as a generic USB device.

Given that the Apple Store will charge basically as much to perform a hardware repair as the cost of a new one, my friend has delegated to me (as "the one who knows about computers" - a common danger when one works with people who only know one person who isn't terrified of computers, and who simply don't believe me when I tell them that my expertise does not extend to fixing anything with circuit boards) the duty of seeing whether I can fix it.

Now, I like a challenge, but I'm coming at this totally blind. I have managed to get the case open without breaking anything, and I have all the requisite guides for taking different pieces out (thanks to the cracking videos on Mac Repair - Mac Parts and Service for Apple Macbook, iPhone, iPad), but I of course have no idea where to start. How does one go about isolating which components do and don't work? There are no obvious cracks, and I don't believe the iPad to have suffered any trauma. 

Has anyone got any experience with this? I'm just playing around in the dark here, and would therefore be grateful for such light as anyone might be able to shed.

Many proleptic thanks,

Chris


----------

